# My Instinctive Slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't shoot with an anchor anymore just instinctive. It is more enjoyable for me. This slingshot has turned out to be my best shooter. I think because it is so comfortable for me to hold. I made one like it with 1 inch wide limbs from a 1 inch piece of maple and it was just to fat. This one is made from the same piece of maple 1 inch thick but with 3/4 inch forks and it fits me great. I cut it out with a scroll saw and did all the shaping with a half round rasp and a chain saw file. I added the solid color of the wire frame. It shows the outline a little better than the pictures.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice looking fork. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice like all you have posted.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful slingshot !


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely shape and finish


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Wingshooter. I may try to make one like that in ash.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love the feeling which has wood, olive oil, I use.
Good job, thanks.

(Use translator)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one, I like the deign.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great design. love ur woodworking skills too!


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

love it... and will try do build it for me too....

THANKS for sharing !!!!








:wub:


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the finish







,, very nice slingshot!!.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Roger's work is truly unique and the quality looks to be very outstanding.

Raymond


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now thats a sexy lady


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

nice design and awesome finish


----------

